# golf mk3 4x100 to 5x112 lug conversion from audi?



## h4lfl1ng (Dec 17, 2007)

is it possible to swap a hub or the whole hub/strut/arm assembly from any audi's onto a golf mk3 2.0l? if yes than which audi and what year?


_Modified by h4lfl1ng at 9:46 PM 3-31-2008_


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: golf mk3 4x100 to 5x112 lug conversion from audi? (h4lfl1ng)*

I am also curious!!! anyone know?


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: golf mk3 4x100 to 5x112 lug conversion from audi? (4229GL)*

Im thinkin the 11.3 brakes from an MK5 jetta. those are 5X112. I have S4 wheels in my basement that need goin on my 4-lug MK3 JTi, so I'm going to find out about this. This is helpful:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2789446


----------

